# Sound fom RPi



## balanga (Jun 13, 2017)

How do I get sound out of my RPi?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 13, 2017)

It should work on the Pi 1 and 2, not sure about the Pi 3: https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Raspberry Pi

Does `kldload snd_driver_load` work? That should load all available drivers. A `cat /dev/sndstat` would then tell you what's actually detected.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 13, 2017)

RPi2 offers sound over HDMI.


----------



## balanga (Jun 13, 2017)

SirDice said:


> It should work on the Pi 1 and 2, not sure about the Pi 3: https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Raspberry Pi
> 
> Does `kldload snd_driver_load` work? That should load all available drivers. A `cat /dev/sndstat` would then tell you what's actually detected.




```
kldload: can't load snd_driver_load: No such file or directory
```

I've obviously overlooked something...

As for getting some sounds out of my RPi, I forgot about `mpg123` which does play mp3 through the speaker... But what I'm really looking for is an app where I can generate various sounds which will for example, scare cats away from the garden (which they use as a toilet) .


----------



## balanga (Jun 13, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> RPi2 offers sound over HDMI.




I want to output sound to an external speaker.


----------

